# Nissan Juke NISMO Concept Video First Look: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

It might not be the GT-R powered Juke R, but Nissan's Juke NISMO Concept is a strong indication that the Japanese automaker is planning a higher-performance version of the sport cross. From styling components, to handling upgrades and power adders, the NISMO-tuned Juke takes the sub-compact crossover's fun level to the next level.

For full details on the Juke NISMO, watch the video below:

More: *Nissan Juke NISMO Concept Video First Look: 2011 Tokyo Motor Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

